# how many decoys do you own?



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

im just trying to get a general idea on what types of decoys everybody using.If your only using one brand or multiple brands?how many full bodys do you guys own?floaters, shells and sillys.
thanks for the info oke: :bop:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres what i own right now,

24 Carrylite Magnums
12 Flambeau Standards
2 Flambeau The Judges Full bodies
1 WingWaver

Hopefully within the next few weeks i will be getting 3 dozen FFD's from a guy that im going to be contest calling with and hopefully maybe doing some hunting with to.

so That would bring the grand total to
38 Fullbodies
36 Shells
1 Wingwaver


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

9 doz. FB Averys (5 doz. Pro Grade, 3 doz. FFD, 1 doz. Hunter)
2 doz. FA shells
2 goose magnets
2 doz. Avery FB Mallards(1 doz. active, 1 doz. feeder)
2 goose flags (cant forget the flags)


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

well i have got

60 BF BIGFOOTS 
15 FB HIGDONS 
2 DOZ. HIGDON SHELLS 
6 DOZ. CARRYLITE SHELLS 
1 DOZ. CARRYLITE MAG. SHELLS 
1 GOOSE MAGNET 
1 LUCKY DUCK 
8 DOZEN OVERSIZE GHG MALLARDS

NOW MY WIFE SAYS NO MORE I SAID I AM BUYING THEM FOR THE BOYS SO THEY HAVE THEN SHE THINKS THATS BULL OH WELL I TRYED


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

1 silhouette canada(homemade)
2 feather flex spoonbills


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

60 BF Full bodies / 18 carrylite Mighty mag /24 C.L. Super Mag shells
36GHG Full bodies / 36 GHG shells
12HC Full bodies
142 RG,OL BF Silo All goose decoys are Canadas
i20 Herters 72 BB
24 Herters72 Cans
18 Herters72 Rh All 72 w/ Autumnwing wood heads
36 Herters72 GE w/urethane heads
48 Herters 63 w/urethane heads
18 Herters 72 millenniums w/ A.w. wood heads
48 GHG hot buy mallards
All full bodies and GHG shells have flocked heads.


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

Please tell me you do this for living :rock: if not how long did it take you to obtain all the dekes :beer:


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually I forgot to add 6 GHG Full body mallard feeders
24 Carrylite mallard shells
18 BF Canada floaters
The Herters 63 are bufflehead and the Herters millinniums are mallards
Not for a living just for the love off the sport.
I've been hunting for 50 years, over the years I'v sold and replaced my decoys. All these are from brand new to 10 years old. At my age probably my last. MY two sons can buy the next bunch.
I own a 2 man Lk. Erie layout boat from Lock Stock & Barrell
2 1 man layouts from Bankes boats
14 ft. johnboat w/ homemade collapsing blind w/15hp Evinrude
16 ft. V with same type of blind w/30hp Evinrude
18ft. Starcraft w/90hp Evinrude E-tec. Layout tender/fishing.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I could never write it down or type it anywhwere, for fear of my wife finding the actual number.  So I will just say a lot and most every kind. :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

...I gotta show this site to my girlfriend. She'd never be able to complain again about how many dekes I have.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with you snow hunter!! 
Although I have told her how many I have (a few years ago of course :wink: ) Just never told her how much they cost!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

As far as my wife knows, Foots are about $50/doz. and enclosed trailers can be had for about a grand...... My total investment - $1400! :wink:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I dont want to know and I dont want to start counting.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

SHELLS

1dzn carrylite supermags
1dzn carrylite mags
2dzn ghg

FULLBODIES

1dzn flambeau "the judge"
.5dzn ghg hunter series feeders
2dzn ghg FFD feeders/active


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 dozen flambeau feild and water goose 
and a 4 pack of final approch full bodies 
2dozen mallard 1 dozen are hot buys 6 are g&h super mags and the rest miscelanious

are also wanting to invest in at least another dozen full bods but my parents thought the FA full bods ran 50 a 4 pack


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

3 doz bigfoots
2 doz avery pro grade's
1 doz avery lessers
2 doz avery shells 
1 doz h&h shells

:sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canada Spread:
36 BF full body's
44 Herters Full body's
48 Northwind Canada Wind socks
48 Herters Shells
3 Goose Magnets
2 Flags

Snow Spread:
120 Custom Painted Silo Socks
100 Custom Headless Jim Jones Socks
48 Northwind Socks
60 Custom Painted Northwinds Blues
2 ecallers out of car stero's with 4 60 watt speakers each

Duck spread:
3 doz Hot buy mallards
3 doz carry lites
3 doz Magnum Flambuea's
8 Flambuea's pintails
6 carry lite woodies
6 carry lite gadwalls.


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

4 avery finisher layouts
foiles meatgrinder
zink sr1
rnt daisycutter
foiles timber rattler
3 ecallers(snows)

7 dozen avery prograde full body's
1 dozen avery shells
couple flags

12 dozen sillosocks snows blues and juvy's
6 dozen texas rags

2 dozen avery mallards
1 dozen teal and bluebills

kinda broke so might need to sell some of this... if interested let me know!


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

12 Final Approach shells
6 Herters field full bodies (flocked heads added)
2 Really big Big Foots
12 Silhouettes
12 Magnum Flambeau shells (flocked heads added)
48 Standard Flambeau shells (flocked heads added)
12 Northwind windsocks
6 G&H shells (always seem to squeeze just one more season out of these)

6 Herters suck-duck mallards. Field and water.

Should remember to take a few pics of the spread and post one here.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah that would be great. I'd love to see some of these spreads. If i ever get my spread completed ill take some more pics.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

:sniper:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

HAHA, I don't even want to start counting the snows and blues, but about 100 honker decoys.

Honkers
big foots
ghg full bodys
3d outlaws 
magnum shells
northwinds
*buying more as we speak, hoping to go all full bodys pretty soon. trying to get about 75-80 full bodies before seaon ends.

Snows & blues
full bodies
north winds
silo-socks
shells
probably close to 600-750-who keeps track of em anyway?

snows and blues are between three of us, so its hard to figure


----------

